# AFOX reveals GT 530



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2011)

AFOX
AFOX reveals GT 530 graphics card | hw-lab.com

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/724/afoxgt530x460.jpg

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/6205/afoxgt5301x460.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ should be priced high and doesn't make any sense. Even the 5670 will beat this by miles.

Only 96 sp's? Nvidia is really kidding and totally not caring about budget users.

If priced right, it might atleast find its place amongst htpc users for applying video filters.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2011)

anything that ends with a 30 & is based on Nvidia design/chipset is a flop. GT430 was a flop & this may too turn out to be its successor, an even bigger flop. but it should sell well here even if its a flop everywhere else cause India is full of budget (diehard) Nvidia fanboys.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2011)

apart from everything else the card looks cool at least


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2011)

GT 430 - ultra PHAIL
GT 530 = epic PHAIL
GTX550 Ti = PHAIL


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2011)

Who's AFOX??? 
Nvidia should stop making the GT-xxx series.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2011)

^amd and nvidia board partner of course 

AFOX
AFOX


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2011)

topgear said:


> apart from everything else the card looks cool at least



looks like Palit cooler.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> GT 430 - ultra PHAIL
> GT 530 = epic PHAIL
> GTX550 Ti = PHAIL



actually, all they need to do reconsider the pricing. & it'll become a hit.



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Who's AFOX???



a fox 



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Nvidia should stop making the GT-xxx series.



no. they should look back at 9600/9800GT & learn something.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 30, 2011)

No use pondering over this POS of card guys,
nVidia always royally plays with the consumers of entry level cards
Hmm,
offtopic
just noticed Jaskanwar Singh the Overclocker (فيرسلوكر)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2011)

Sam said:


> looks like Palit cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pricing to become hit imo  -
430 - 2k
530 - 3k
550 - 7.5k



funkysourav said:


> No use pondering over this POS of card guys,
> nVidia always royally plays with the consumers of entry level cards
> Hmm,
> offtopic
> just noticed Jaskanwar Singh the Overclocker (فيرسلوكر)


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2011)

GTX550 Ti should come under 7k say 6.5K and GT530 should be in 3-3.5K range IMO - but who gives a damn about prices anyway when they got so many experts ( self acclaimed ) of medieval era who  still believe more ram in gfx card is better regardless of GPU power/architecture - so theses low end cards coupled with some GBs of ram will sell at much higher price like hot cakes


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> pricing to become hit imo  -
> 430 - 2k
> 530 - 3k
> 550 - 7.5k





Are you sure on the prices? Source?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ i mentioned the prices to become hit


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Oh so they are wrong?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 31, 2011)

yup vicks


----------

